# [solved]Error inserting w83627ehf

## wtq4er

Hi! Any help with this?

 *Quote:*   

> # modprobe -v w83627ehf
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): Device or resource busy
> ...

 Last edited by wtq4er on Mon May 21, 2012 5:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wtq4er

found answer myself

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

----------

## mhodak

Got hit by the same issue and this thread helped me. 

sensors-detect detects w83627ehf  and enters it into /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, but this module cannot be loaded due to conflict with ACPI. asus_atk0110 module should be used instead (on asus boards) per link posted here, replacing w83627ehf with asus_atk0110 in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors fixed the problem.

----------

## hujuice

Same problem here.

Thanks wtq4er for the hint  :Very Happy: 

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## patiobarbecue

Hi, I followed and in deed get asus_atk0110 loaded. However, pwmconfig sitll complains no pwm. What did you do to make it work?

home: sensors

radeon-pci-0500

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +64.0°C  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +39.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:       +43.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:       +39.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

3.3V Voltage:           +3.34 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

5V Voltage:             +5.00 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

12V Voltage:           +12.19 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

DRAM Bus Voltage:       +1.51 V  (min =  +1.40 V, max =  +1.90 V)

CPU Voltage:            +0.94 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.80 V)

ICH Voltage:            +1.11 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)

ICH PCIE Voltage:       +1.51 V  (min =  +1.20 V, max =  +1.80 V)

CPU PLL Voltage:        +1.81 V  (min =  +1.50 V, max =  +2.00 V)

IOH PCIE Voltage:       +1.81 V  (min =  +1.20 V, max =  +1.80 V)

IOH Voltage:            +1.15 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage:  +1.18 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)

CPU FAN Speed:         1377 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

CHA_FAN1 FAN Speed:     580 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

CHA_FAN2 FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

CHA_FAN3 FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

PWR_FAN FAN Speed:        0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

OPT_FAN1 FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

OPT_FAN2 FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

OPT_FAN3 FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)

CPU Temperature:        +45.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +65.0°C)

MB Temperature:         +35.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +55.0°C)

SB Temperature:         +60.0°C  (high = +65.0°C, crit = +65.0°C)

NB Temperature:         +60.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +80.0°C)

OPT_TEMP1 Temperature:   +0.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

OPT_TEMP2 Temperature:   +0.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

OPT_TEMP3 Temperature:   +0.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

----------

## patiobarbecue

just double checked my BIOS setting in Power->Fan Speed and found that the cha_fan1 speed is 0, which is wrong. and Power->Fan Control only shows Ignore or N/A for cha_fan1. Hence it is not a surprise that fan control attemp at OS level is useless. However, according to the manual of this MB, ASUS RAMPAGE III FORMULA should be able to control all chasis fans, power fan, and OPT fans. Anyone has experience with this MB?

----------

## peakeyed

+1

----------

